# Quex Park, Kent



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Trying to get Quex Park to allow overnighting in their carpark, also they have a meadow which may be suitable for rallies.

This is the reply we had from them following the Travel and Leisure Show at Dover a couple of weeks ago:

"Hi Joe & Denise

It was lovely to meet you at the Tourism & Leisure Show and I am really pleased to hear from you regarding motorhome rallies and overnight parking for visitors with motorhomes. I have copied my colleague, Karen Botha, in on this reply as Karen looks after all existing rallies in the Park and I am sure she will be in touch shortly to discuss the options with you. I do hope that it works out and that you will soon be visitors to Quex Park.

Again, thank you for your interest.

Best Regards

Angela"

Denise & Joe


----------



## brens (Aug 11, 2009)

Well done.It would be a good place to stop over and visit Minnis bay and Birchington with lovely tea rooms :wink:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Well done Quex Park is a lovely interesting place
another one is Port Lympne Wild Animal Park, nestled in the Kent countryside, offers an exciting day out filled with discovery for the entire family. Set in 600 acres, including the Port Lympne mansion and its 15 acre landscaped gardens, Port Lympne Wild Animal Park offers a treat for everyone.

http://www.aspinallfoundation.org/portlympne they lay on fresh water to the Overflow car park and there is enough spaces for loads of M/Homes to rally


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

will try any place we think would be suitable for a stopover while we are out and about.

Joe


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The nudist beach at Shellness :lol: :lol:


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Mavis

You can park up about 100 yards from there anyway! Always MHs on that stretch of road.

Joe

PS Was that you I saw down there last week?


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

joedenise said:


> Mavis
> 
> You can park up about 100 yards from there anyway! Always MHs on that stretch of road.
> 
> ...


     well.

Funny enough we have been there as we were walking by on the first time  I realised they were all naked so we dropped down on the road and after a while I said to Ray go up the bank and see if we have passed them yet so there was ray climbing the bank with his head slowly showing and he was right level with them--they must have though "pervert" :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
But then we just walked through them from then on


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Another place you can stay overnight when there is an event on but you can also rally here
http://www.mountephraimgardens.co.uk/gardens/edwardian.aspx

And Leeds Castle is another wonderful setting
http://www.leeds-castle.com/goto.php?ref=y&sess=u0|p0|n0|c0|s0|g1|d0&


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

Further to my original post I have now had details from Quex Park but unfortunately it's not possible to stay overnight in their car park as an individual.

However, it is possible to have rallies there so I will pass on the details to the rally co-ordinators.

Denise


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

The Kent MCC are Rallying there later on this year

Just been to an MCC rally at Fort Pitt Grammer School and it has a lovely field and a School hall if needed

http://rayandmave.wordpress.com/201...ow-what-an-easter-castle-cathedral-and-robot/


----------



## joedenise (Jul 20, 2007)

C&CC Kent MCS are there 13th-15th May

we will be there

joe


----------

